# Coilover Install



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

How long did it take you to do your install of coilovers? Did you pay a shop? Times/Prices? Are there any DIY threads, and how diff from a mk6 gti could this install be?


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

Took me about 2 hours max only because I ran into a few problems. It's the same as the Mk5 or Mk6 GTI (I did it on my buddy's Mk6). If you want to keep from messing with the axle then try compressing the springs while the stock coilovers are still on the car. I might be taking my passenger side off this weekend to touch-up my c-notch for my bags and can send you some pictures of how to do it. The rear should only take you 30-45 minutes. It's the front that you may run into some problems.


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

idk about 2 hours lol. I just installed my v2's yesterday and it took about 4hours. This was done by myself, no air/power tools and one side at a time. if you have help or access to air tools, I would recommend it


----------



## DOQ fastlane (Feb 25, 2009)

If you did it in 2 hours, your a damn freak of nature.

It took me about 3.5 hours and I've done it a few time before. I suggest you get an alignment about a week or 2 afterwards


----------



## bordercitymadman (Jan 13, 2011)

Took me around five total vw noob and all hand tools, no lift just stands, i have to replace the strut bearings totally not looking forward to it.

Sent from my SPH-D710 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

First time 4-5 hrs any time after 3 hrs max. 

First time is a pain in the ass,

Here is a thread i did on my suspension install its the same as a CC
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5347993-KONI-FSD-suspension-with-Neuspeed-sport-springs

there are 2 DIYs linked in it and i put some tips that will help the install


----------



## illestCC.10 (Oct 18, 2011)

DOQ fastlane said:


> If you did it in 2 hours, your a damn freak of nature.
> 
> It took me about 3.5 hours and I've done it a few time before. I suggest you get an alignment about a week or 2 afterwards


I did it on a hydraulic lift with air tools :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Here's a very thorough DIY....done on a GTI, but it's the same still:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4330188-Koni-Coilover-Install-DIY


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

DOQ fastlane said:


> If you did it in 2 hours, your a damn freak of nature.
> 
> It took me about 3.5 hours and I've done it a few time before. I suggest you get an alignment about a week or 2 afterwards


A bunch of guys have seen me knock it out easily in 2 hours....all hand tools & in the driveway


----------



## xx4u2nvxx (Nov 28, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> A bunch of guys have seen me knock it out easily in 2 hours....all hand tools & in the driveway


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

snobrdrdan said:


> A bunch of guys have seen me knock it out easily in 2 hours....all hand tools & in the driveway


Do you charge by the hour? :laugh:


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Just a flat rate of "whatever guys pay me"


----------



## Blkmag1c (Jul 26, 2010)

So how different do you think the 2012 is from the later models for this install if any? Also what do you all think a fair price is for an install from a shop. I've gotten some quotes. I would do it my self but I dont have the time or desire to do it like I did to my GTI.


----------



## sfccryder (Nov 25, 2009)

Blkmag1c said:


> So how different do you think the 2012 is from the later models for this install if any? Also what do you all think a fair price is for an install from a shop. I've gotten some quotes. I would do it my self but I dont have the time or desire to do it like I did to my GTI.


install of 2012 shud be the same as 09-11 my.
shop install for $300 is avge. 4 wheel alignment
extra, about $75-$100 extra..


----------



## aeproberts21 (Apr 10, 2007)

snobrdrdan said:


> A bunch of guys have seen me knock it out easily in 2 hours....all hand tools & in the driveway


I wish I had those skills. First time took me about 6 hours or so. Maybe a little more, but I was being very careful. Subsequent times have been closer to 4 hours. It is a hard days work if doing it in the driveway. Especially if you remove the hub assembly....they are heavier than they look.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

Blkmag1c said:


> So how different do you think the 2012 is from the later models for this install if any? Also what do you all think a fair price is for an install from a shop. I've gotten some quotes. I would do it my self but I dont have the time or desire to do it like I did to my GTI.


Like sfccryder said....exactly the same for the CC '09-12 (and probably even '13)...no changes

And the suspension is the same as a MK5 or MK6 GTI too...if you're familiar with that


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

aeproberts21 said:


> Especially if you remove the hub assembly....they are heavier than they look.


I've never removed the hub/axle bolts when I've done suspension installs


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Question about coilover install..after reading some posts i thought id share..So I just spoke to a reputable shop and was quoted 200 to install my coilovers. From the description of the labor and hours that go into this and the process it sounds like a hassle. From all the parts that need to be removed to only lowering the car 2 inches and then coming back a month later after it settles and pay an additional fee to have it lowered more..basically was told the whole car gets taken apart to the point where i probably wouldn't wanna be there to watch and its about a 4 hour labor process ...brakes come off. lower control arms, etc...and after all that i dont even get to get rid of all the wheel gap because i was told to lower it 2 inches from the stock setting, and come back after a month...it was a headache..i wont mention the company, i got nothing but great things to say about them, it just sounds like the process for installation is a lot of work and i dont even feel comfortable having a shop do it now...i gotta lower this damn car tho! so much wheel gap..can someone give me a piece of mind on this?


----------



## Bill6211789 (Dec 11, 2009)

volkscedes said:


> Question about coilover install..after reading some posts i thought id share..So I just spoke to a reputable shop and was quoted 200 to install my coilovers. From the description of the labor and hours that go into this and the process it sounds like a hassle. From all the parts that need to be removed to only lowering the car 2 inches and then coming back a month later after it settles and pay an additional fee to have it lowered more..basically was told the whole car gets taken apart to the point where i probably wouldn't wanna be there to watch and its about a 4 hour labor process ...brakes come off. lower control arms, etc...and after all that i dont even get to get rid of all the wheel gap because i was told to lower it 2 inches from the stock setting, and come back after a month...it was a headache..i wont mention the company, i got nothing but great things to say about them, it just sounds like the process for installation is a lot of work and i dont even feel comfortable having a shop do it now...i gotta lower this damn car tho! so much wheel gap..can someone give me a piece of mind on this?


 Brakes and lower control arms dont need to be removed. All that needs to be replaced is the axle bolt, and front strut mounts should be alobg with the rear strut mounts. 200$ is cheap for the install Imo. 

lower 2in then need to return in a month to lower more isnt horrible its them assuming there will be a lot of settling but when you return its just turning the coilovers down all that needs to be removed in the front is the wheel and in the rear the wheel and maybe the lower lower strut bolt if the perch and spring assembly and turn together 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## volkscedes (Jun 7, 2013)

Bill6211789 said:


> Brakes and lower control arms dont need to be removed. All that needs to be replaced is the axle bolt, and front strut mounts should be alobg with the rear strut mounts. 200$ is cheap for the install Imo.
> 
> lower 2in then need to return in a month to lower more isnt horrible its them assuming there will be a lot of settling but when you return its just turning the coilovers down all that needs to be removed in the front is the wheel and in the rear the wheel and maybe the lower lower strut bolt if the perch and spring assembly and turn together
> 
> Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


 Thank you VERY much for the clarification!


----------



## Austiiin (Jul 1, 2011)

snobrdrdan said:


> Here's a very thorough DIY....done on a GTI, but it's the same still:
> 
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4330188-Koni-Coilover-Install-DIY


Are all the tools listed in that link the same tools I would need for my CC install? Thanks!


----------



## brunoxmatoss (May 24, 2013)

Yeah that's insane, there's no reason why you should need to remove the brakes lol

Instagram: bno_cc
Website: www.facebook.com/groups/vwccoc


----------



## tepeswallachia (Oct 14, 2006)

snobrdrdan said:


> I've never removed the hub/axle bolts when I've done suspension installs


Would you mind telling what method you used to avoid removing the axle bolt?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

tepeswallachia said:


> Would you mind telling what method you used to avoid removing the axle bolt?


Posts #171 & 172:
http://www.golfmk6.com/forums/showthread.php?t=37480&page=9

OR:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Necessity&p=86423277&viewfull=1#post86423277

More tips/info in this whole thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...-Bearing-Comparison-and-Replacement-Necessity


----------

